# AUGUST 2014 Online Fishing Comp: RESULTS



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

The August 2014 comp will run from Saturday 2nd until Sunday 10th

Please post all entries in this thread.

Fish must be caught on or between those dates to be entered in this comp.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details, dates for each month, and competition rules (including scoring benchmarks) can be found here:
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=66550

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement.

Any questions, please contact Daveyak via PM.

Good luck all...


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler: Carnster
Date Caught: 9/8/14
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Tailor 54cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Pillie carnster rig
Conditions (optional): A little windy
Other Comments (optional): Lost a couple of doggies, but the tailor and bonnies were ravenous again.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 9/8/14
State and Location Fish Caught In: Shoreham - Victoria
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Barracouta 70 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): halco scorpion 68 in mullet colour 
Conditions (optional): fairly windy old day 
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Name of Angler: PaulB
Date Caught: 3/8/2014
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Northern Beaches
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 59cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 30lb main line and leader, 1/0 jig head, cuttlefish tentacle
Conditions (optional): SE winds 10 knots
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I've finally gotten home & around to collating the results for this month's comp. Only three entries and all from regulars and some decent fish for a winter month.

This month's random prize goes to *PaulB*. (PM me with your address and something may be sent out to you - depending on how things go with the forum)

Once again the new & novice competition coordinator has been presented a fish not yet on our benchmark list. Since the other two fish entered have benchmarks of close to 65% of the ANSA Species List trophy lengths for their respective species, I've allocated a benchmark length of 65cm (Trophy Length of 100cm) for the Barracouta entered by Cheaterparts.

So, scores for this month are....


Carnster (54cm Tailor) 138
PaulB (59cm Snapper) 118
Cheaterparts (70cm Barracouta) 108

Three months in the cumulative scores for 2014 are:

*1*. Cheaterparts 398
*2*. Carnster 387
*3*. PaulB 369
*4*. Spork 275
*5*. Killer 189

The September comp will be held over the period Sat 6th to Sun 14th

EDIT: Scores have been corrected after it was pointed out how bad my maths are... (I've been working away from home & a computer for a few weeks & my penance for my error is correcting this only using my iPhone.)


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Daveyak said:


> Once again the new & novice competition coordinator has been presented a fish not yet on our benchmark list. Since the other two fish entered have benchmarks of close to 65% of the ANSA Species List trophy lengths for their respective species, I've allocated a benchmark length of 65cm (Trophy Length of 100cm) for the Barracouta entered by Cheaterparts.


I did a quick tally on all the Couta entered in the Vyaks species comp over 2 years and did the average
and it came to 61.5 cm

So I think 65 cm is a good bench mark for these critters


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

bertros said:


> It'll all keep going Dave and prizes will still go out every month for the lucky entrant, unless notified otherwise.


This is the notification otherwise: I'm not involved in the comp any more. No moderators on the forum, no online competitions.

There will probably be a similar comp being run on the other forum soon.


----------

